# Major Changes to Photography Website



## agompert (Apr 23, 2010)

I recently did a major rewrite to my photography website: AG Photo Art and Photography.  The new site contains a small fraction of my best photographs, and the design has been simplified.  Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------

